# Happy 1st Birthday, Hunter!!! <3



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Today, May 26th, my sweet baby boy turns ONE YEAR OLD!

He has been my best friend, my forever companion, my protector, my emotional support, my baby... everything! I cannot wait for all the fun we will have together over the next decade... we are going to go out and have a fantastic birthday together with Auntie Liz and Zefra too! Hiking, toys, treats, cake, lots of fun!

Happy birthday. Hunter. Momma loves you always. <3

One upon a time you were just a little puppers...










And now...


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday, handsome hunk. Wishing for you many, many more to celebrate. :birthday:


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Happy Birthday, handsome hunk. Wishing for you many, many more to celebrate. :birthday:


Hunter says thank you!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday! You handsome young boy!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> Happy Birthday! You handsome young boy!


Thanks so much! :3 :gsdhead:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh Hunter.... 

I remember the weeks prior to your arrival... your Momma (and Dad) were so very excited for you to come home. 

We counted down the weeks, days, then even hours until you reached Canadian soil.

The pure joy on your parents face was priceless. 

You have been such a good buddy to Stark and Zefra. They both love you like a litter mate and constant play companion.

I can't imagine a better companion in both play and work for my two furries.

Auntie Liz loves you like her own handsome booger!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWE!!!

Thanks, Liz. *Wipes tears away*


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday Hunter!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday handsome!


----------



## hps (Jul 18, 2011)

Today is Ritz's bday as well, she turned 1 today. HAPPY BDAY HUNTER!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday:* to both of you guy's Doggies and many more!!!*


----------



## hps (Jul 18, 2011)

Ritz today!! 80lbs and a really good girl.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone... and happy birthday Ritz!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 1st handsome Hunter.hope you had a great day and lots of fun! Wishing you many,many more happy birthdays!Lucky and Daisy say have lots of fun young one!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy Birthday! Beautiful boy.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Happy birthday hunter!!!!!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Sorry I'm late...but Happy Birthday Hunter! Such a handsome boy! Looks alot like my Cheyenne!!


----------

